# New mod idea?



## Oricuber (May 15, 2015)

I'm considering making a mod that I thought of. It's very similar to a mastermorphix, except it's a 4-sided pyramid, like the famous Egyptian pyramids. It could be applied to any n×n×n puzzle.

I was wondering whether anyone had made a mod like this previously?


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2015)

http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=2005
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=3772
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=3214 (a 3x3x2)
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=3988 (a floppy cube)


----------



## Oricuber (May 15, 2015)

Thanks. The one by Andreas Nortmann is exactly what I was thinking, however I'm still gonna try making one.


----------

